# Changing Mpeg To Play On Dvd Player



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi, does anyone know, what i need in order to convert a mpeg file to the file type used by a dvd player (im not sure what they use) as i have a digital video camera which i have home videos on my computer and wanna be able to put them on dvd for the rest of the family

thanks

scott


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What burning program do you use? Nero will taka a mpeg and make a dvd disk for you.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

oh i didnt realise that terrister, thanks anyway mate, i also found this for anyone who doesnt have ero but has the same problem, the links in the article are mostly dead but if u type the program in to google they come up straight away anyway


http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1635&page=8

By the way i was just wondering if you knew terrister, but is it MPEG 2 that DVDs use?


----------



## AO_SMT (Jan 4, 2006)

You will need to convert the movie into MPeg2 and use a DVD authoring program like Ulead DVD Factory.

Some authoring programs will do the full conversion for you but its better to use Tmpgenc to get the best quality of picture.

Try www.dvdrhelp.com for more info.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used Cyberlink Power Producer to do straight to DVD conversions without having to convert the video manually. Quality is pretty much as good as the original.


----------

